# Gag Bits



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a gag action bit that I use occasionally and My husband has the same bit that he loves and uses all the time. It was recommended to us by some gaited horse trainer friends who do Cowboy mounted shooting. So I think thats the reason they like this type of bit. Very similar to barrel racing only with attitude :lol:
Heres the one we both have. They are Mylers. Any thoughts? Bear in mind these are finished gaited horses used on an indirect neck rein.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

whaooo what does a gag bit do? lol the name soudns intimidating  
im an dressage rider so i have no idea what a lot of western things are 
so what does a gag bit do? what makes it really different from any others?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

In a western shanked bit, its the sliding action of the mouthpiece that makes it a gag bit


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't really see properly, but it doesn't look like the mouthpiece can slide up or dwon anymore than a few millimetres. If so, I would class it more as a curb with a swivel shank as opposed to a gag.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It can slide quite a bit I'll see if I can find a photo on the Myler page

ETA- I can't find any better photos but it does move about 1" so a slight gag action is more appropriate I guess.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

I personally like gag bits, you get more feel from the horse. 

I ride with a million dollar bit, basically like a gag, but not as extreme. I use to ride my gelding in a full cheek snaffle, I switched to the million dollar bit....and I saw a HUGE improvement in how well he flexed, not just his head but his body as well.

How well are your horses doing with the bit your using now?


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I've got a friend that won't ride in anything but a gag.. they work great for her


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

If it works well for you and your horse, use it! I have no real problem with a gag bit depending on the severity(yes, I know that it is only as severe as the hands that use it, but what I mean is that a lot of gags that I have seen are a little more "predisposed" to being used severely, if you catch my drift).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The way a gag works is that the sliding mouth piece allows a signal from the reins to affect the poll of your horse a moment or so before it affects his mouth. It can be sever if, like with any bit, you are heavy in your hands. The more slide, the more severe it can be. What will happen is that you are shoving the bit up in his mouth while putting pressure on his head. Many riders don't understand how a bit works before using it, therefore it can be misunderstood and used incorrectly.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, I have never had any need for one. However, my horses, all of them, go in a snaffle for everything we do. I don't have anything against most bits - I would like to try Bundy in a curb one day - But I simply don't need anything other than a snaffle to solve any problems i've come across.



> I've got a friend that won't ride in anything but a gag..


This is very close-minded. Even if a horse hates a gag and goes wonderfully in a snaffle, she will keep them in a gag?

I beleive in an open mind when it comes to bitting. Every horse is different and will like different things. I DO believe though that you should always stick to the mildest possible bit for that horses needs - And always look at training before switching to a bit with more power.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

It is similiar to the Wonder Bit which was designed for gaited horses.
Wonder Bits

My friend swears by her wonder bit


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> *This is very close-minded. Even if a horse hates a gag and goes wonderfully in a snaffle, she will keep them in a gag?*
> 
> .


Probably. She's got her reasons I'm guessing. Who am I (or you) to tell her otherwise. It's apparantly worked for her for a very long time on a large working cattle ranch


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

i have three over sensitive horses, One of them is an OTTSTB and the owners who rescued him had ABSOLUTELY no clue what a horse really even was, but they felt bad for him (and another stallion) becaue they were going to the meat truck... (bad combo) anyways I guess they went to the tack shop found a "pretty bit" that was cheap and bought two of them (i looked at it and researched it... turns out to be a gag it), the horse flipped over backwards (literally) and broke the mans back. They considered him a bad horse and kept trying to give him away so i took him and now ride in a rope halter. I ride WP and barrels, WP i dont think you can ride in gags (please please please correct me if im wrong!) and in barrels its not nesscary for my horse. I think every one has an opinion and mine is not to use a gag, id prefer my rope halters. The hardest bit I use is a twisted egg but (and curbs but only for my finished horse in WP CLASSES not practice)


----------



## rider4life (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Arabs said:


> i have three over sensitive horses, One of them is an OTTSTB and the owners who rescued him had ABSOLUTELY no clue what a horse really even was, but they felt bad for him (and another stallion) becaue they were going to the meat truck... (bad combo) anyways I guess they went to the tack shop found a "pretty bit" that was cheap and bought two of them (i looked at it and researched it... turns out to be a gag it), the horse flipped over backwards (literally) and broke the mans back. They considered him a bad horse and kept trying to give him away so i took him and now ride in a rope halter. I ride WP and barrels, WP i dont think you can ride in gags (please please please correct me if im wrong!) and in barrels its not nesscary for my horse. I think every one has an opinion and mine is not to use a gag, id prefer my rope halters. The hardest bit I use is a twisted egg but (and curbs but only for my finished horse in WP CLASSES not practice)


Excellent point--"pretty bit", I've seen that before--you need to not only research what bits do, but introduce them carefully to your horse. Try to feel/imagine what it would feel like if you were the horse with the bit and bridle . . . . what are they asking for? And heavy hands . . . that's really true, too. The "cruelest" bit can make a horse light and responsive if the rider knows what they're doing; likewise, the gentlest bit can tear up a horse's mouth with a hard/heavy hand (I've seen it <cringe>). 

Moral of the story--ask questions, study, ask questions, think, and try your decision bit gently with a light hand!!!

Happy trails, Renee


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I love Arabs said:


> i have three over sensitive horses, One of them is an OTTSTB and the owners who rescued him had ABSOLUTELY no clue what a horse really even was, but they felt bad for him (and another stallion) becaue they were going to the meat truck... (bad combo) anyways I guess they went to the tack shop found a "pretty bit" that was cheap and bought two of them (i looked at it and researched it... turns out to be a gag it), the horse flipped over backwards (literally) and broke the mans back.


It's hard to blame the bit when the person had no idea how to handle the horse. It seems to me like the horse could have done the same thing regardless of what the bit was.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

i used a running gag with a bit like this one,

CHELTENHAM GAG

on my horse...


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry, i used a bridle, that had a gag bit like that one on it, so the cheek straps ran through the bit


----------

